# dr worse after drinking



## lilnewk (Mar 15, 2012)

i dont drink much anymore because of this but once in awhile i like to try and let loss because when i am drunk i feel better. my eyes feel drunk so when my body and mind is too i feel normal. anyways i feel like the next day my dr (drunk vision) is worse. i dont know if its from the drinking or that im thinking about it to much.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

When I first got DP I actually was drinking a lot because I didn't know what I was dealing with. After about 6 months into having DP I then started to develop really bad anxiety which I still deal with so I stopped drinking like I used to. I now drink like once a week and when I do I don't drink much.

It's nice to get a little buzz once in awhile to help relax from all the shit we deal with. But I would advise not to get really drunk. Like you, I can notice my DR/anxiety a little worse the next day even only after a few drinks.

Don't worry about it too much, just don't over do the drinking and you'll be fine.


----------



## aulds (Jun 5, 2012)

do either of you ever actually feel worse while drinking? if i have a couple beers and get a nice buzz im good but if i start going over to the drunk zone i find my dp/dr is alot worse. never really had problems the next day.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

aulds said:


> do either of you ever actually feel worse while drinking? if i have a couple beers and get a nice buzz im good but if i start going over to the drunk zone i find my dp/dr is alot worse. never really had problems the next day.


I actually have a nice buzz right now and I feel pretty good. I won`t get drunk anymore because then I know my DP would get a lot worse.


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

after i recovered i drank like a maniac until about a month ago where i drank a shitload and smoked weed, the weed is the bullshit that brought me back to this.

drink a glass of wine here and there with food but i wouldnt recommend getting wasted


----------

